# CNBC report on rising clothing prices



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hoping all my customers check out this:

News Headlines


----------



## cotenc (Feb 14, 2011)

What isn't going up, deficit:-(? McDonalds still has the dollar menu...


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Fox News just did a report on this also.


----------



## sdshirtman (Dec 27, 2010)

in other news, -The sky is blue.


----------



## fishface (Feb 3, 2008)

Wholesale blank shirt prices increased by about 9% last year. I hope they stabilize for 2011. For those of you who wholesale your line, did you pass the increase along to your customers or eat it?


----------



## Sparkie (Nov 11, 2009)

From Jan 2010 to now, my cost for blanks went up more than 20% in most cases, and yes I pass that increase along to my clients.

I have done my best to cut overhead to try and compensate for some of that increase.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 16, 2010)

cotenc said:


> What isn't going up, deficit:-(? McDonalds still has the dollar menu...


 
Here it is a 1.29 menu.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

this is good. we just raised all of our prices 40% to cover for this.


----------



## Neil Varney (Jan 6, 2009)

How's that Hope and Change working out for you... I guess we have to up our costs also.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hope and change....ha,ha, ha. It took many years to get into this mess and it will take many more to get out of it.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

raw cotton has gone up another 40% since jan 1. we raised our min another 12% on top of our 40% increase last year. a gildan 2000 2xl black is up $1.50 over last year.


----------

